
Lioconcha hieroglyphica: Molluscs with naturally occurring runes on their shells - codezero
https://twitter.com/urbanfriendden/status/1272546935552049152
======
codezero
I would have linked to Wikipedia, or some other resource, but there aren't
even any front of search results that looked any better than an image search,
so figured I'd credit the Tweet that prompted me to post it!

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Cthulhu?

